# Green Gecko anyone?



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi I'm new to this forum, and was wondering if anyone has C. Green Gecko growing submersed.

Having seen quite a few immerse pictures of it recently, I'm rather curious to see what a mature specimen looks like. Does it really maintain the yellow colouration?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine, courtesy of Sean, is bright green with red midribs. Yellow sounds like it might be a nitrogen deficiency.

I'd post a picture, but I've never been able to get this photo thing down. One pic always uses my entire space allocation.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Araceae/wendtiigreengeckoXEMA2.jpg

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This somewhat blurry picture doesn't show very much of the purple-brown coloring that develops along the midribs of the leaves in good light.


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Delaware Jim, I wasn't aware of the plant finder section. Interesting picture....it reminds me of one I bought as C. walkeri some years ago. It had a similar, but not so pronounced chocolate midrib.

HeyPK, thanks for the image.........can you give me some idea of the lighting (watts per gallon?) you are using to keep in predominately green. I'm finding that C. wendtii forms always turn brown in my conditions. I planted the foreground of one tank with Tropica's wendtii green, it grows beautifully, but is predominately brown.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a picture that isn't very good, but it gets the colors right for green gecko. Lighting is 110 watts of compact fluorescent on a 29 gallon tank. Most wendtii varieties turn brown in all but very dim light when submersed, but not green gecko. It will stay partially green even in higher light levels. It is some kind of hybrid or x-ray induced mutant produced by Oriental Aquarium. Perhaps somebody else knows more about how it was produced. It is a nice aquarium plant because of it's emerald green color with the dark purple-brown in the center of the leaf. Also, it is a very compact plant.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Some of mines after removing from my tank..



















Emersed one




























and flowered


----------



## JKUK (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the lighting info HeyPK.

That's encouraging that it stays green under high light levels. I'm only using about 60 watts of T8 fluorescent in 40 gallons.

Fabulous pictures Xema............ of a fabulous Crypt.


----------

